# 105 degrees it too hot



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

105 degrees it too hot to trail ride and I have a whole week that I could take off. I guess I may as well work and save the days for better weather.


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom (Apr 27, 2012)

So disappointing. This heat caused me horse-time as well


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Man that is disappointing. It's especially hot this year and just not safe to go riding for either horse and rider.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Weather can be a tad annoying! Too cold in the winter for me and too hot in the summer, rainy in the spring, and then it starts to get darker earlier in the fall...A huge problem if you don't have an indoor arena with lights!

Never a win win situation!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

It got up to 105 here yesterday but my husband went out at 8:30 am...and rode until 10:30 The heat didn't explode until he was off the trail.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Or you could hook up your trailer and tow it to a higher elevation location and ride those trails. It was 98° here yesterday afternoon and for me a short 30 minute drive has me almost 3000 foot higher in elevation and 15° cooler in temps. By dark when I finished the ride, the temps had dropped to a mild 70°

If I had a week off, I'd be camping in the mountains and riding every day.
This is prime riding season for me.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucky Painted! It has been in the nineties with high humidity in Mi. Either you ride at night or early morning. The flys have been horrible. Glad I got all of my hay in before the hot weather started!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When I lived in Tucson, we would be on the trail by 6 am and back home by 9 at the latest in summer. Then we'd wait til about 8 pm and go out til whenever if we wanted to do a night ride through the desert, actually those were some of my favorite rides!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

we are going to hit the trails this evening around 6pm, and ride till after dark. it should be getting pretty cool by then, and if we get to hot us and the horses will be taken a nice dip in the river


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

This time of year, with it so miserably hot, is the time of year we rest our horses......

My mare lacy goes barefooted all year round.

Sonny, my wife's' quarter horse, has really soft hooves, so we took his shoes off and plan to put them back on in late August.

No riding for us (except for short rides around the pasture) until September.

We plan to start riding again on labor day, and have a trip planned to Cataloochee mid september. 

Can't wait for fall, it's my favorite time of year.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Its either too hot or storming to ride. that combined with a headache for me means no trails for me or the horses. I think the horses are okay with it. Me not so much.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

here too, I don't even want to do ground work, no sense in causing crabby horses 
on a positive note I heard on the news that the Colorado fire has finally been controlled...hope it stays that way!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Ruined my plans for horse camping and trail riding. We stayed home, but trailered to a local park at 6:30..

I am concerned because drill team practice has not been cancelled, no shade full sun and six PM...not the time to ride.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Susan Crumrine said:


> Ruined my plans for horse camping and trail riding. We stayed home, but trailered to a local park at 6:30..
> 
> I am concerned because drill team practice has not been cancelled, no shade full sun and six PM...not the time to ride.


def not the time to ride.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I will not take my horse or my body for that matter out to work in this weather no matter who says that I am obligated to do so. Several years ago, our local high school band insisted on making kids practicing marching in the extreme heat. Several kids ended up in the hospital and the band director ended up in trouble. Thankfully, my daughter had enough of a since of self preservation to sit down and say she couldn't keep going.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

It was only 96 at 0930 when I went out to do a light trimming this morning, but the heat index was 108. By 1230 when I finished spunging off their legs and face it was 100 with a heat index of 115. It was 99 30 min ago and the index is down to 112. And I can look forward to more of the same this week.
I think I might need to seek mental help for my 4 year old who, while I sweated through trimming the 5 year old, thought it was great weather for running through the pasture with her tail sticking up even though she already had a 3+ inch wide strip of sweat coming down the front of her hooves from just standing in the shade eating. When it's 35 degrees out they'll roll in the pond, but when it's to hot to think straight they won't even walk into the pond, but will run around like it's a brisk Winter day.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Painted Horse said:


> Or you could hook up your trailer and tow it to a higher elevation location and ride those trails. It was 98° here yesterday afternoon and for me a short 30 minute drive has me almost 3000 foot higher in elevation and 15° cooler in temps. By dark when I finished the ride, the temps had dropped to a mild 70°
> 
> If I had a week off, I'd be camping in the mountains and riding every day.
> This is prime riding season for me.


highest elevation in Missouri is the top of the hill..lol
glad someone is enjoying the weather right now..we just may to live vicariously through you so keep us posted


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I was up this morning at 4am, trailored out, and back by 9:39am. It was just starting to get really hot when we got home. It's 104 right now. There's a full moon tomorrow, and we are supposed to go night riding. That's what I to do in the summer if I want to ride.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I rode 12 miles at 6mph in 100 plus yesterday. My horse pulsed down in 15 minutes. You guys are soft. Turn the AC off, drink water and stop boo hooing about the heat. You guys are convincing yourself it's too hot.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

The heat index today at my house was 107*, yesterday in the middle of the day the heat index reached 113*.. Ridiculous. 

Celeste, I've heard they're having problems because of the heat at the big cow horse show in Perry..


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> The heat index today at my house was 107*, yesterday in the middle of the day the heat index reached 113*.. Ridiculous.
> 
> Celeste, I've heard they're having problems because of the heat at the big cow horse show in Perry..


Any sick people or horses??


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Hot here in central valley, CA....However, we are lucky because it can be up to 30 degrees cooler in the morning living here. Dry heat. After 6pm is great too.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Any sick people or horses??


I think mostly people, the crowd I talked to are taking better care of their horses than they are themselves.. I'll let you know if I hear of anything else..


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I think mostly people, the crowd I talked to are taking better care of their horses than they are themselves.. I'll let you know if I hear of anything else..


I passed out from heat exhaustion years ago and the horse did fine. They are most likely a bit tougher than we are. However, I have too much money, time, and effort invested in my horse to risk her health by working her in the excessive heat. If she dies, I may never be in a position to get another horse like this. Besides, she is my friend.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Celeste said:


> ..... Besides, she is my friend.


And that's the truly important part.... 

I may be willing to risk myself, but I feel that I'm held to a higher standard when making a decision that affects someone else (my horse) who has no vote.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Even if it is hot, you could try walking your horse in hand or doing ground manners, grooming, etc. That way you are still working with him/her and you get to hang out with your best friend.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

goneriding said:


> Lucky Painted! It has been in the nineties with high humidity in Mi. Either you ride at night or early morning. The flys have been horrible. Glad I got all of my hay in before the hot weather started!


Good for you! Around here (near Ann Arbor) we are mighty nervous about the hay crop...all crops in fact. We could sure use some rain!



englishaqh said:


> Even if it is hot, you could try walking your horse in hand or doing ground manners, grooming, etc. That way you are still working with him/her and you get to hang out with your best friend.


That's what me and my beginner spouse have been doing. Where we live in Michigan the heat has been brutal, the weather just shy of drought conditions. The facility where we keep the critters doesn't have an indoor, and the outdoor has no shade whatever. There are miles of shady trails nearby, but the black flies are so bad-think B-52 bomber size-the horses are absolutely swarmed so that's not an option.

Bottom line? When the humidity is so bad the horses are sweating standing in the pasture and I have sweat dripping into my eyes just standing it's too darn hot to ride :wink: so we do ground work and other things.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The extreme heat wave had calmed down a little bit here. The horse flies are not quite as bad. I think they died of a heat stroke. We have ridden a little bit on the weekends in the mornings. That will have to do for a while.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Another round of heat and no rain! Ugh!


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

It's been in the mid 90's and humid, but not raining at my barn...the absolute worst possible scenario. I have fly bites all over my legs. Yuck! Luckily, my horse doesn't seem to mind the heat at all (haven't been riding, but he's not dripping sweat and grumpy like the others.)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm trying SO hard to keep my youngster in consisten work...but it's so hard with this darn heat and humidity!

Yesterday I was supposed to ride but I ended up doing some desensitizing in the arena for about 5 minutes before I was too miserable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It's been so hot here that when I was working yesterday evening and it dipped down to 81, I had to put on a long-sleeved shirt. So did the other rider. Made us laugh.

Then we remembered that in six months it will be below zero. Yuck.


----------

